# NGD, a long while in the making



## TMM (May 26, 2009)

Something incredible arrived in the mail today. I'll upload some real pics when I get home tonight.

To whet your appetite, all I'll say is that it came from the other side of the world, in a land with a relatively high number of marsupials and boomerangs.


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2009)

More details NOW 

I WILL cut you


----------



## vontetzianos (May 26, 2009)

technomancer said:


> More details NOW


 


I'm going to take a guess on what it is... ONI?


----------



## TMM (May 26, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> I'm going to take a guess on what it is... ONI?



You'll just have to wait and see like everyone else 

Funny, I actually have a pic I took with my cell phone, but I'm getting an error when I try to upload it.


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2009)

You sir are evil


----------



## vontetzianos (May 26, 2009)

TMM said:


> You'll just have to wait and see like everyone else


 
...
































 If you say so.


----------



## liamh (May 26, 2009)

Aww, an et custom?


----------



## Apophis (May 26, 2009)

we want PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMM (May 26, 2009)

Updated: got the pic to work. Now you guys will really hate me 

More when I get home


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2009)

ONI  

I call dibs if you sell it


----------



## synrgy (May 26, 2009)

I've seen more than enough from that single picture -- You're already a dick.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 26, 2009)

AHHH! Need pics now!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (May 26, 2009)




----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 26, 2009)

^ i second that


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 26, 2009)

I bet its something that will inspire jealousy of a homicidal nature, just as well as insatiable masturbation, and at least two of us will order an Oni because of it.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 26, 2009)

hurry up i need to masturbate furiously to some awesome custom SEX


----------



## Pauly (May 26, 2009)

Argh you bastard! I hate waitingggggg.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

you son of a bitch... where are the rest of the pics??????

show them now and no one gets hurt.


----------



## dpm (May 26, 2009)

Must be a koalacaster


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2009)

So that's what you're calling your guitars these days, Dan?


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2009)

DIBS!!!!


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2009)




----------



## daemon barbeque (May 26, 2009)

hahah:O)
We like suspense hahah

100 bucks it's an ONI. The upper horn and the shape is screaming Dan's name!


----------



## Adriatic (May 26, 2009)

ONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII macasar body... goddammit thats what i wanted...


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> hahah:O)
> We like suspense hahah
> 
> 100 bucks it's an ONI. The upper horn and the shape is screaming Dan's name!



Dude it's OBVIOUSLY an Oni


----------



## splinter8451 (May 26, 2009)

Where are these pics we were promised?


----------



## Anthony (May 26, 2009)

Eww, Deans are gross dude. Keep your pics.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 26, 2009)

TMM is a tease! That is all for now.


----------



## Scarpie (May 27, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> hahah:O)
> We like suspense hahah
> 
> 100 bucks it's an ONI. The upper horn and the shape is screaming Dan's name!





hahahaha i too found that shape to be quite delicious upon first glance


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 27, 2009)

hmm, i don't know, i hate this guitar already....

let me know when you're ready to get rid of it, i'll gladly help you out by taking it off your hands.


----------



## TaronKeim (May 27, 2009)

Somebodies gonna get hurt real bad

_TJK*


----------



## gunshow86de (May 27, 2009)

Someone's going to incite a riot!


----------



## vansinn (May 27, 2009)

I don't have the stomach for these sado games. Can't even Oni-nate; the suspense is worse than watching Zorro as a kid. You, Sir, ought to get spanked - but you'd probably just enjoy that..


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 27, 2009)

vansinn said:


> I don't have the stomach for these sado games. Can't even Oni-nate; the suspense is worse than watching Zorro as a kid. You, Sir, ought to get spanked - but you'd probably just enjoy that..



Colourful picture, Colourful person


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 27, 2009)

Well are we going to get any fucking pictures or what?


----------



## TMM (May 27, 2009)

Haha, I'm a real ass... I spent all my time playing the guitar instead of posting about it. Maybe you'll actually get something out of me today.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 27, 2009)

So who all wants to go kill Tom and steal his guitar, show of hands please..


----------



## splinter8451 (May 27, 2009)

gatesofcarnage said:


> So who all wants to go kill Tom and steal his guitar, show of hands please..


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2009)

TMM said:


> Haha, I'm a real ass... I spent all my time playing the guitar instead of posting about it. Maybe you'll actually get something out of me today.



I have lost all interest.


----------



## Xanithon (May 27, 2009)

*cough*DOUCHE SHOW US THE GUITAR!!!*cough*


----------



## Covenant (May 27, 2009)

The longer you wait the less jesus loves you......


----------



## Durero (May 27, 2009)

Fer cryin out lound - SHOW US YOUR NEW ONI!!!



please


----------



## technomancer (May 27, 2009)

TMM said:


> Haha, I'm a real ass... I spent all my time playing the guitar instead of posting about it. Maybe you'll actually get something out of me today.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 27, 2009)

I Hope you die seriously....STOP THE WAIT AND PUT UP PICTURES DAMNIT


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 27, 2009)

OP, you're being an absolute fucking tosspot. Pics: we want them. Now: this is when.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (May 27, 2009)

pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke (May 27, 2009)

pics
or we're assembling a team to go over to NH...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 27, 2009)

Can we ban people for not delivering the promised pronz?


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 27, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Can we ban people for not delivering the promised pronz?



agreed we want Guitar p0rn give to us now or will will have to use brutal force


----------



## Scarpie (May 27, 2009)

tom pm sent sir


----------



## larry (May 27, 2009)

is it a 9 string?


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (May 28, 2009)

i can't wait to play it this weekend...HAHAHAHA....you all suck!


----------



## TMM (May 28, 2009)

Okay... just played it for another couple hours. Now, down to business.

Yes, you were correct, Steve, it is the Oni Koalacaster.

Here, you can see the fertilization process of the Koalacaster. Birdseye Maple:







meets Macassar Ebony:






and a short while later, they form into a single unit







It's not long after this point that the Koalacaster zygote begins to develop, and have a more recognizable form -











At this point, it has ceased to look like a sea monkey, and is nearly ready to start chewing Eucalyptus -



















Finally, it has grown teeth, and is ready to move out into the world. This particular Koalacaster is looking to incite Armageddon. Just look at it's devilish birthmark.










And here, the Koalacaster is seen in it's natural habitat, next to feet.































A couple pics of it in it's new home:






































The signature of a true artist:






So...

yet again, I'm pretty tired, so I won't make this too long. I know all you assholes didn't come here to read anyway 

A little more seriously, I think I'm definitely still in the 'honeymoon' phase (not sure how long that will last with this particular pouch-bearer), so I don't think it would be fair to the Oni (or any other guitar I've _ever_ played) if I did a full review right now. I'll give it a week or so before I can give a fair assessment.

Suffice to say, the build quality is unmatched by any guitar I have ever seen in person. It traveled across the world, and came out of the box still in tune. The 3 different woods are matched flawlessly, and balance each other out like they were meant to have been together. The neck was instantly familiar and comfortable to play, and there was no adjustment period for the extra string (low F# currently). The closest comparison I can think of would be an 8-string version of the UV7MC neck, except this one was made in Valhalla, not Fujigen. The guitar is very well balanced, and extremely comfortable to play sitting or standing.

A short list of specs (Dan, please feel free to correct me if I've messed anything up):
- 666mm scale (26.22")
- Sperzel locking tuners (5 black, 3 pearloid)
- Schaller strap locks
- Macassar Ebony deep set-in neck
- Macassar Ebony / Birdseye Maple fretboard
- Custom Oni pickup with Macassar Ebony / Birdseye Maple pickup cover
- Mini-dot inlays (forget the material... Dan?)
- Macassar Ebony cap / Ash body
- 1 volume, push-push to switch coil-splitting
- 30 frets (on treble side) - all useable and ringing clear, might I add

Let me know if there's something I left out that you're curious about.

Also... in case that wasn't enough for you, it was actually a double NGD (though this one technically belongs in a different section). I won't take too long with this, because I'm sure you probably care about this around as much as I do right now:


























Framus Diablo Custom 7 - finally tracked one down. It's actually a damn nice guitar. It's really too bad for it that it's being completely overshadowed by the Oni. I can write a review of this too if anyone really cares.

So, off to play for a little bit, then to bed. Review to follow in a while.


----------



## -K4G- (May 28, 2009)

HOLY CRAP THAT IS JUST GORGEOUS!


----------



## dpm (May 28, 2009)

Inlays are a combination of black MOP and gold MOP to contrast the maple and ebony respectively.


----------



## Shannon (May 28, 2009)

My god, that is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats & well done, Dan! I love the mixtures of the woods.

Quick questions...
1) How's the overall balance of the instrument? Is it neck heavy at all?
Maybe my eyes are deceiving me, but with the smaller body that neck looks huge in comparison.
2) What was the wait time from order to completion?

This is fueling my ONI GAS once again.


----------



## darren (May 28, 2009)

Stunning work, Dan!


----------



## Durero (May 28, 2009)

Fantastic! Stunningly beautiful work as always Dan


----------



## dpm (May 28, 2009)

Shannon said:


> My god, that is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats & well done, Dan! I love the mixtures of the woods.
> 
> Quick questions...
> 1) How's the overall balance of the instrument? Is it neck heavy at all?
> ...



Thanks Shannon! In answer to Q2, this design was settled on in late 2007 or early 2008. (I remember I'd just moved house in October, and we were trying to get a different design happening just after moving in but I was sadly lacking in the necessary artistic talent). Tom actually placed a materials deposit way before that in 06 after briefly owning the first ziricote Oni, so this particular marsupial had an unusually long gestation


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 28, 2009)

I saw that guitar and dies a little bit, but in a good way.

Awesome dude.


----------



## Shannon (May 28, 2009)

dpm said:


> Thanks Shannon! In answer to Q2, this design was settled on in late 2007 or early 2008. (I remember I'd just moved house in October, and we were trying to get a different design happening just after moving in but I was sadly lacking in the necessary artistic talent). Tom actually placed a materials deposit way before that in 06 after briefly owning the first ziricote Oni, so this particular marsupial had an unusually long gestation


 Thanks for the info. Say this was ordered today & Oni is back to normal operation mode. What would the "gestation" period for one of these bad boys?


----------



## dpm (May 28, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Thanks for the info. Say this was ordered today & Oni is back to normal operation mode. What would the "gestation" period for one of these bad boys?



Right now I'd say 12 months roughly. I've got a new toy arriving soon that should make things a lot more efficient, but I don't want to make any crazy promises.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 28, 2009)

Damn that is pretty killer! Love the neck and fretboard!  My Oni GAS... it hurts.


----------



## Scarpie (May 28, 2009)

whu? I........... but................. how?...................... and a straight scale!! so awesome

stunning just stunning. congrats!!!!


----------



## Ckackley (May 28, 2009)

That's a work of art ! 

I swear, I'd be scared to gig with it .. I'd be standing next to it the whole time with a baseball bat. 
Random person- "Chris, get off the stage. Your band doesn't play for an hour."
me- "No way man. Someone might bump the guitar stand"


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 28, 2009)

Holy Shit! I am speechless..Dan you are a fucking god


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 28, 2009)

That thing is flawless! Congrats on your new piece-of art !

It is so amazing in soo many ways. The PU cover is unusual and creative. i come to new ideas heheh.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 28, 2009)

Yes. That is true  . Amazing.


----------



## vontetzianos (May 28, 2009)

TMM said:


> Okay... just played it for another couple hours. Now, down to business.
> 
> Yes, you were correct, Steve, it is the Oni Koalacaster.
> 
> ...


 


That is amazing! The fingerboard wood pattern isn't my thing but overall that is a stunning guitar.

Fantastic work, Dan.


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke (May 28, 2009)

what a work of art 


 Clips!!! 



 j/k Rock out on that thing hard


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 28, 2009)

TMM said:


> Okay... just played it for another couple hours. Now, down to business.
> 
> Yes, you were correct, Steve, it is the Oni Koalacaster.
> 
> ...



VERY NICE. Big Comgrats! Those an amazing looking guitars that you have there sir! You are a lucky man!


----------



## Hollowway (May 28, 2009)

You know, there is so much attention to detail here, like the different colored tuning pegs, the FB dots, etc. that you don't even need to play the thing to know that it's going to be killer. That much attention to detail says something about the luthier that you KNOW is going to transfer to the playability/feel of the instrument. BRAVO!


----------



## TMM (May 28, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> You know, there is so much attention to detail here, like the different colored tuning pegs, the FB dots, etc. that you don't even need to play the thing to know that it's going to be killer. That much attention to detail says something about the luthier that you KNOW is going to transfer to the playability/feel of the instrument. BRAVO!



No kidding, attention to detail here is second to none. I think the only thing Dan forgot was to leave any flaws!



Tommy Van Dyke said:


> Clips!!!



Haha, don't worry, I plan on it



Shannon said:


> 1) How's the overall balance of the instrument? Is it neck heavy at all?
> Maybe my eyes are deceiving me, but with the smaller body that neck looks huge in comparison.



Not neck heavy at all actually. The outline of the body actually fits more or less to the size of a 'regular' guitar, just with very little lower horn - it's not a mini-body like Paul's. Beyond that, I'm not sure how easy it is to tell from the pics, but the Ash body is *thick*, so it balances the neck out with no problems.


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2009)

Sweet baby jesus that is absolutely STUNNING


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 28, 2009)

I would be pissed at the guys quoting ALL of the huge pictures making me have to scroll a million times if it wasn't for the fact that I get to look at that sexy ass guitar again.

Oh if that guitar was a woman the things I would do to it.

Ah what the hell I'll do them to it anyway!

Congrats.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2009)

I  the 666mm scale length. 

That thing is stunning. I need me an Oni or three.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 28, 2009)

DANNNGGGG... I cant believe how awesome that is.

Really, that two colored fretboard and that top and all the mad details on it make it so cool. 

I am highly impressed. I wish I could afford myself a custom 8 string 

POST A VIDEO!!111!!!!1111111


----------



## ander09 (May 28, 2009)

WOW, what an awesome guitar!


Think I got a crush


----------



## noodleplugerine (May 28, 2009)

That is truly gorgeous!

What made you go against a multiscale?


----------



## synrgy (May 28, 2009)

Wow. Fucking breathtaking, dude. I don't have to play that Oni to know it's a very special thing.

That's the kind of guitar that makes me wish I were a poet.

Congratulations man. Seriously.


----------



## TMM (May 28, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> That is truly gorgeous!
> 
> What made you go against a multiscale?



I had one before (another Oni actually), and it was awesome, but I didn't like how I got so used to playing it that it made it difficult for me to transition back to playing my regular guitars that didn't have the multiscale.


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2009)

That just sounds like a reason to buy more multiscale guitars


----------



## TMM (May 28, 2009)

technomancer said:


> That just sounds like a reason to buy more multiscale guitars



Haha, yeah, that was the alternative, to only own multiscale guitars.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

holy crap that guitar is sick. what exactly is a multiscale guitar? i know the obvious answer, but can someone explain what's going on to achieve the multiple scales? are those the fanned fret guitars?


----------



## TMM (May 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> holy crap that guitar is sick. what exactly is a multiscale guitar? i know the obvious answer, but can someone explain what's going on to achieve the multiple scales? are those the fanned fret guitars?



Yes, we're referring to the fanned frets.


----------



## dpm (May 28, 2009)

pickup detail coz some folks were asking....


----------



## Scarpie (May 28, 2009)

this is all redefining desire, and enthusiasm, but all good things to those who wait.


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 28, 2009)

yes ,we need close-ups of the PU. That's really something I would want !


----------



## El Caco (May 28, 2009)

What a beautiful guitar, congratulations. 

And great work Dan 



Konfyouzd said:


> holy crap that guitar is sick. what exactly is a multiscale guitar? i know the obvious answer, but can someone explain what's going on to achieve the multiple scales? are those the fanned fret guitars?



Yeah a multiscale and fanned fret is the same thing despite what a certain idiot might lead you to believe if you ever end up reading his posts on another site. I will leave both unnammed. Having fanned frets allows you to have a longer scale on the low strings and short on the high. Despite the rubbish you may read elsewhere there is only one way to achieve those multiple scales and it is no different to how frets are position normally. If you have a 25.5" to 27" fan the fret spacing under the highest string is worked out based on a 25.5" scale and the fret spacing under the lowest string is worked out based on a 27" scale.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

ok cool. thanks!


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 28, 2009)

Wicked guitar man, that is all i can say really. Absolutely awesome!

Good to see such a high quality instrument coming out of my home country


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 28, 2009)

Ebony=win
Oni=win

So that guitar is full of win by default. How's the F# with the shorter scale?



s7eve said:


> Yeah a multiscale and fanned fret is the same thing despite what a certain idiot might lead you to believe if you ever end up reading his posts on another site. I will leave both unnammed. Having fanned frets allows you to have a longer scale on the low strings and short on the high. Despite the rubbish you may read elsewhere there is only one way to achieve those multiple scales and it is no different to how frets are position normally. If you have a 25.5" to 27" fan the fret spacing under the highest string is worked out based on a 25.5" scale and the fret spacing under the lowest string is worked out based on a 27" scale.



I love reading that idiot's posts


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (May 29, 2009)

that scale just has to be ten times more tolerable than the agile...i just couldn't deal with going between my ibby and the agile wAaaaay to much of an adjustment...i can't wait to see this thing in person and such a post can only be accented with the owners own smily


----------



## TMM (May 29, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> How's the F# with the shorter scale?



I wouldn't necessarily call it a 'shorter' scale - we play our 25.5" 7-strings tuned to G# with no issues.

Anyway, the 666mm scale works very well with the low F#. It's tight enough to have decent tension, but not so tight that you can't get in some nice wide bends and vibrato. I'm pretty sure it's a 0.73 on there right now.


----------



## larry (May 29, 2009)

ebony neck-- is it heavy, how much does it weigh?


----------



## TMM (May 29, 2009)

larry said:


> ebony neck-- is it heavy, how much does it weigh?



Good question, I'm not sure of the exact weight. Unless Dan knows of the top of his head, I can weigh it tomorrow. It's not too heavy, though. Definitely lighter than the Framus.


----------



## larry (May 29, 2009)

excellent! i didn't get a good look at the framus, but either way it has much less ebony 
than the marsupial of destruction. care to elaborate on the pickup?


----------



## revclay (May 29, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow. That guitar is incredible. Congrats! The contrast of the ebony and maple is beautiful. That is one of the coolest guitars I've seen here or anywhere, for that matter. Basically, this thread has totally re-ignited my Oni GAS. Fuck...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 29, 2009)

That is a really cool design 

The scale length looks much bigger than it really is (to me at least).


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 29, 2009)

i think the Oni is the sexiest guitar on earth, easily outstripping my former fave, the Blackmachine. Oni guitars are totally unique-looking! the closest relative it has is probably the Warwick line of basses....

so the neck is pretty thin, then? what is the action/setup on the guitar like?


----------



## vansinn (May 29, 2009)

Once again Dan does the impossible: Deliver a piece of art almost outperforming his previous works.

Looks of beaty and rawness in a flawless mix of woods, design and colors that makes me think Dan studied Asian yin-yang balance.

Coupled with that 666 scale.. kinda redefines the balance between the two supernatural beings loving us to death and teasing us in eternal desire.

I should never have signed up in here.. the GAS is unbearable..


----------



## Durero (May 29, 2009)

vansinn said:


> Once again Dan does the impossible: Deliver a piece of art almost outperforming his previous works.
> 
> Looks of beaty and rawness in a flawless mix of woods, design and colors that makes me think Dan studied Asian yin-yang balance.



Really well said. I completely agree. The elegance if Dan's designs are unsurpassed in my opinion.


----------



## Pauly (May 30, 2009)

You are one lucky guy haha, that is incredible.


----------



## Harmonicdoom (May 30, 2009)

That is an absolutely stunning guitar. My favorite Oni to date.


----------



## dpm (Jun 1, 2009)

TMM said:


> Good question, I'm not sure of the exact weight. Unless Dan knows of the top of his head, I can weigh it tomorrow. It's not too heavy, though. Definitely lighter than the Framus.



I've got no idea. I never weigh guitars, apart from getting a light/medium/heavy feel by holding them. TBH I'm more interested in how an instrument balances, which is something that can disguise or accentuate actual weight.


----------



## B36arin (Jun 1, 2009)

Dan, you are a god. That's easily one of the most stunning guitars I've ever seen. 

And, as someone has already asked, can somebody please elaborate on the pickup?


----------



## dpm (Jun 1, 2009)

It's basically just a passive humbucker inside an EMG size cover. I pot the the assembly in resin, then grind off the top layer of plastic down to the polepieces, then glue a thin wood veneer over that. This one isn't particularly hot so I'll probably be winding another for it depending on what Tom's verdict is over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 1, 2009)

Stunning, very impressive work, congrats


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 1, 2009)

That's a mighty fine lookin' guitfiddle.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesoem guitars, that ONI is incredible


----------



## TMM (Jun 1, 2009)

B36arin said:


> And, as someone has already asked, can somebody please elaborate on the pickup?





dpm said:


> It's basically just a passive humbucker inside an EMG size cover. I pot the the assembly in resin, then grind off the top layer of plastic down to the polepieces, then glue a thin wood veneer over that. This one isn't particularly hot so I'll probably be winding another for it depending on what Tom's verdict is over the next couple of weeks.



From a more subjective standpoint, the pickup is very clear sounding, with an average output level. It has a unique tone, but if I had to try to compare it to something, I'd say it has maybe something between a classic PAF-ish tone and an Air Norton, and it kind of reminds me of when I put an Air Norton in the bridge of my UV7MC w/ mahogany body, only a little more smooth, and less growly. The note definition is great, even with a fair amount of gain, but without being brittle at all. In coil-split mode, it sounds very chimey, and you can definitely get some good snap out of it if you want to.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Jun 3, 2009)

By far... the sexiest 8 string I've seen so far...

Congrats man! you just made me shit on my pants!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 3, 2009)

Easily the nicest ERG I've ever seen, I'd love a one of these with 28-25" scale or something like that. The Hanya mask on the pickup cover is such a cool touch!


----------



## TMM (Jun 3, 2009)

Sroth Saraiel said:


> By far... the sexiest 8 string I've seen so far...
> 
> Congrats man! you just made me shit on my pants!



On or in?  Were you standing over them? 



Esp Griffyn said:


> Easily the nicest ERG I've ever seen, I'd love a one of these with 28-25" scale or something like that. The Hanya mask on the pickup cover is such a cool touch!



I agree! I love the mask on the cover, it definitely adds something extra, a little signature. Even with the 666mm scale, the low Eb (it's tuned 1.5 down) has plenty of string tension, which is great. I actually expected it to be a little looser down that low, but it feels perfect. Maybe it's the distance between the nut / machinehead?


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 6, 2009)

dont know how i missed this.....

but wow....

great work dan...

good to see some great guitars comming out of australia....


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 6, 2009)

coolest. oni. ever.


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 6, 2009)

gotta love that neck right theree that is sexy


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 6, 2009)

These Oni's are seriously cool looking instruments, and that pickup cover is by far the most amazing one I have ever seen.

I suppose it's fitting engraving a Japanese Oni Mask on an ONI 8 string, but that's a really awesome detail. 

Congrats again to Dan and the proud owner!


----------



## Kotex (Jun 6, 2009)

That is fantastic.


----------



## Qucifer (Jun 7, 2009)

TMM said:


> From a more subjective standpoint, the pickup is very clear sounding, with an average output level. It has a unique tone, but if I had to try to compare it to something, I'd say it has maybe something between a classic PAF-ish tone and an Air Norton, and it kind of reminds me of when I put an Air Norton in the bridge of my UV7MC w/ mahogany body, only a little more smooth, and less growly. The note definition is great, even with a fair amount of gain, but without being brittle at all. In coil-split mode, it sounds very chimey, and you can definitely get some good snap out of it if you want to.



I couldn't be happier with Dan's pickups. It's really hard to describe how a pickup sounds... but they work amazingly well across the spectrum from crystal cleans to stupid amounts of gain.


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 7, 2009)

Qucifer said:


> crystal cleans to *stupid amounts *of gain.




awesome


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 7, 2009)

Qucifer said:


> I couldn't be happier with Dan's pickups. It's really hard to describe how a pickup sounds... but they work amazingly well across the spectrum from crystal cleans to stupid amounts of gain.





The pickups Dan made for me, the Drop Bears, are just great. I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## TMM (Jun 10, 2009)

Still getting used to the tone; the pickup is different from anything I've played before.

Also getting used to the Palmer ADIG-LB - this is
Oni --> ZW44 --> ART DST8080 --> Palmer ADIG-LB

w/ a little reverb:

SoundClick artist: TMM08 - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Shredcow (Jun 11, 2009)

Can you elaborate on the differences with the pickup?


----------



## Durero (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool clip Tom 
what tuning did you use for that? Sounds very clear even on the very low notes.


----------



## dpm (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm wondering if something weird has happened inside that pickup so I'll definitely be making a replacement.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 11, 2009)

holy shit. dan, this is your best work yet imo. and to the op, you are one hell of a lucky fucking bastard


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome looking guitar, Tom. Very eville making us wait like that. LOL!

Have to agree that the *.mp3 clip sounded even across the chords you were playing. Perchance some scales in different positions next time (if there is a next time?)


----------



## Ishan (Jun 11, 2009)

That guitar is totally insane!!! I had missed this entire thread 
The pickup Dan made for me sounds really good, very clear, it just lack a bit of output and chunk to be perfect. But we'll be working on that thx to his very good customer service


----------



## TMM (Jun 11, 2009)

Shredcow said:


> Can you elaborate on the differences with the pickup?



I'm not sure what you mean by 'differences'... do you mean characteristics?



Durero said:


> Cool clip Tom
> what tuning did you use for that? Sounds very clear even on the very low notes.



Thanks, Leo! It's my band's regular 7-string tuning, adding on an extra low string, so:

D# - G# - C# - F# - B - E - G# - C#



Thrashmanzac said:


> holy shit. dan, this is your best work yet imo. and to the op, you are one hell of a lucky fucking bastard



Haha, thanks. I agree with both of your points 



phaeded0ut said:


> Awesome looking guitar, Tom. Very eville making us wait like that. LOL!
> 
> Have to agree that the *.mp3 clip sounded even across the chords you were playing. Perchance some scales in different positions next time (if there is a next time?)



Yeah, that won't be a problem. There will be many next times, no worries. This was actually 1 of 4 clips I recorded with the guitar last night, but I only had the time to upload one. 2 of the other 3 were rhythm parts with leads over them in higher registers, so you can hear that too.

I think I'm ready to give a little more review of the guitar now, though unless everyone is looking for more detail, I'll try to keep this as brief as possible while still conveying what a masterpiece the guitar is.

This is hands-down the best playing guitar I've ever had the opportunity to play (no disrespect to the Ziricote, Dan!) - I feel that's saying a lot, considering the many USA custom shop BC Riches, Jacksons, Ibanezes, and Schecters I've owned, let alone the small-shop customs (it's kind of funny, I probably would have loved that Framus Diablo Custom 7 if I didn't have the Oni sitting next to it  ). It only took the first couple seconds of touching the neck to realize this, because, even with the extra low string, it instantly felt familiar and very comfortable. The neck reminds me a lot of the old UV7MC I had, except with a much less obtrusive neck joint (and another string, obviously), and the finish-work on the neck / fretboard / frets is better than the MC was. The joint isn't quite as non-existent as the KxK's, but is not in the way at all. It's very smooth across the entire length, and the fret edges are perfectly smooth and set into the fretboard on either side (all 30 of them). I really love how playable it is in all registers - even up to the 30th fret, all notes are easy to reach, ring clearly, and are well-intonated. This aspect alone has had the side-effect of mercilessly squashing any GAS I had for a guitar with 24 or less frets, as I've already written leads into my songs that make use of the extra notes, and I can't imagine playing without them now.

I love the unique body shape, and how it's less superstrat-ish. It actually reminds me of the shape of some of the high-end custom basses I've seen, and always wished would be made into guitar bodies. It allows easy access to the upper frets, and is the first guitar I've played that is as comfortable to play on my right leg as my left while sitting ('standard' sitting position vs classical). I don't think I took a good pic to illustrate this, but the body is actually significantly thicker on the bottom / treble side than it is on the top / bass side. This not only makes for a comfortable angle for your arm, but I think lends to the great balance the guitar has with the very dense, wide ebony neck. I'm sure it also has a lot to do with the incredibly thick, resonant tone the guitar has acoustically.

The pickup cover is actually one of my favorite details of the guitar (though there are many) - it really adds that little something extra. Tonally, in humbucker mode (the volume is a push-push switch to split the coils), it reminds me a lot of a classic humbucker, as you might find on an older Gibson, with a sweet, rich midrange, and balanced treble & bass. It has kind of a low-medium output, and the tone is more or less even and clear across the guitar's register (yes, it's not a hot pickup despite the tone in the clip - it is pretty heavily boosted to get that level of gain). In split mode, it's chimey and trebly, and reminds me of the 4th switch position on a regular strat. Though I think the pickup is pretty good overall, I'm not sure it's exactly what I was looking for, but Dan is working with me on this (he's great to work with, too, btw) and has some good ideas.



Ishan said:


> The pickup Dan made for me sounds really good, very clear, it just lack a bit of output and chunk to be perfect. But we'll be working on that thx to his very good customer service



Yeah, I think that's more or less what I'm experiencing too, and agreed, Dan's customer service is second to none.

Overall, the guitar's playability and the quality of the worksmanship are as good (if not better) than it's looks, which I hope you can all tell from the pics are very obviously a step above incredible. I love the simplicity of the guitar - just 1 pickup, 1 volume knob, and an output jack, and yet you can pull a lot of tones out of it depending on how and where you play. I haven't had a day go by yet since I've had the guitar that I've gone without playing it, at least for a little bit - it's pretty hard to resist if it's in your range of sight.

Looks like I did a pretty terrible job of keeping it brief, eh? Oh well, I couldn't help it.

Dan, thank you again so very much for this guitar!


----------



## Shredcow (Jun 11, 2009)

TMM said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by 'differences'... do you mean characteristics?



Hey man,
Sorry for the lack of specifics...

Well, yeah, I guess I mean that. Perhaps you can compare the sound/feel/response of the pickup to some of the production models (e.g. Dimarzios, EMGs) out there.

I'm especially interested in how it handles the lower notes.


----------



## TMM (Jun 11, 2009)

Shredcow said:


> Hey man,
> Sorry for the lack of specifics...
> 
> Well, yeah, I guess I mean that. Perhaps you can compare the sound/feel/response of the pickup to some of the production models (e.g. Dimarzios, EMGs) out there.
> ...





TMM said:


> Tonally, in humbucker mode (the volume is a push-push switch to split the coils), it reminds me a lot of a classic humbucker, as you might find on an older Gibson, with a sweet, rich midrange, and balanced treble & bass. It has kind of a low-medium output, and the tone is more or less even and clear across the guitar's register (yes, it's not a hot pickup despite the tone in the clip - it is pretty heavily boosted to get that level of gain). In split mode, it's chimey and trebly, and reminds me of the 4th switch position on a regular strat.



Is this along the lines of what you were looking for?


----------



## Shredcow (Jun 11, 2009)

Geez... I didn't see that?! I should stop staying up so late at night.... 




I like it that the tone is even and clear across the guitar's register - good pickups have that characteristic, and I guess in your Oni's case, its being pushed to the limits of the 8 string, 30 frets range.

How do the low notes fare with the Oni pickup? Is there any degree of mush when clean and with varying amounts of gain? I'm expecting a certain degree of loose-ish feel/sound given the scale length and lower output.


----------



## TMM (Jun 14, 2009)

Put together a little better clip today:

SoundClick artist: TMM08 - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## alecisonfire (Jun 14, 2009)

heavy


----------



## TMM (Jun 17, 2009)

For anyone who didn't see the other thread, here it is in action:


----------



## dpm (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Durero (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice playing Tom 
sounds good and what a beautiful guitar!


----------



## TMM (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Leo! And nice to have your thumbs-up too, Dan.

We have a decent-sized show coming up in early August, so, although I'm a little nervous to bring the Oni anywhere but my house and our practice space, I'll bring it for that show to see if we can get some good live pics with it.

EDIT: updated, sorry, don't want to embarrass.


----------



## Nylis (Jun 17, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant playing. Brilliant guitar.


Edit: Hey dan can you tell me more about the pickup specs ? pretty pleaaase


----------



## Fred (Jun 17, 2009)

So, so, so fucking beautiful. I cannot believe it's got a scale length of 666, too. Best idea ever, haha.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome videos Tom, that baby looks and SOUNDS great!


----------



## dpm (Jun 18, 2009)

Nylis said:


> Absolutely brilliant playing. Brilliant guitar.
> 
> 
> Edit: Hey dan can you tell me more about the pickup specs ? pretty pleaaase




There's really not much point because the coil dimensions differ quite a bit from typical humbucker dimensions, which makes DC resistance etc. very misleading. That something I'll be addressing on the replacement, with custom bobbins this time.


----------



## Nylis (Jun 22, 2009)

dpm said:


> There's really not much point because the coil dimensions differ quite a bit from typical humbucker dimensions, which makes DC resistance etc. very misleading. That something I'll be addressing on the replacement, with custom bobbins this time.



Very cool. I don't suppose you sell the pickups?


----------



## Apophis (Jun 22, 2009)

awesome vids, I like your playing and sound of that awesome guitar a lot


----------



## TMM (Jun 22, 2009)

Nylis said:


> Absolutely brilliant playing. Brilliant guitar.





HighGain510 said:


> Awesome videos Tom, that baby looks and SOUNDS great!





Apophis said:


> awesome vids, I like your playing and sound of that awesome guitar a lot



Thanks, all!

I've been playing the Oni while A/B'ing my DST 8080 against a H&K Warp-X for the last week or so (I'm convinced I can find a situation in which the 8080 doesn't annihilate the Warp-X tonally... haven't found it yet  ), which has produced a lot of clips, so I'll post some of those up when I get back tonight. Should give you an idea of the wider range of possible gain tones that the guitar can create.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 22, 2009)

2. clip on soundclick ,1:14...man that sounds soo heavy but clear... very nice! Very "epic" and full. Cheers man and thanx for your time to make the clips!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn, I'm really curious about these....
Who and how do I ask about them?


----------



## TMM (Jun 22, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> 2. clip on soundclick ,1:14...man that sounds soo heavy but clear... very nice! Very "epic" and full. Cheers man and thanx for your time to make the clips!



Thanks! I can't wait to hear the finished product with drums / bass / vocals / keyboards (???).



Arteriorrhexis said:


> Damn, I'm really curious about these....
> Who and how do I ask about them?



I'll answer what I can, but the man you want to talk to is Dan from Oni (his account is DPM on this forum; he has posts on this page, actually). He's great to work with, and has incredible customer service. Not to mention he makes godly guitars


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 22, 2009)

TMM said:


> I'll answer what I can, but the man you want to talk to is Dan from Oni (his account is DPM on this forum; he has posts on this page, actually). He's great to work with, and has incredible customer service. Not to mention he makes godly guitars



All I need to know is pricing


----------



## El Caco (Jun 23, 2009)

That will depend on your specs and conversion rate so you are going to have to talk to Dan but for a rough idea his prices are comparable to other good customs.


----------



## dpm (Jun 23, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> All I need to know is pricing



PM'd


----------



## TMM (Jun 25, 2009)

Some new clips through the ADIG-LB. I'll try to get some with a real mic & my cab soon.

Oni hi-gain rhythm:
SoundClick artist: TMM08 - page with MP3 music downloads

Oni lead:
SoundClick artist: TMM08 - page with MP3 music downloads

Oni clean:
SoundClick artist: TMM08 - page with MP3 music downloads

please excuse the sloppy playing... I'm a little tired, as usual, and the latency wasn't helping.


----------



## TMM (Jun 25, 2009)

Some new clips through the ADIG-LB. I'll try to get some with a real mic & my cab soon.

Oni hi-gain rhythm:
SoundClick artist: TMM08 - page with MP3 music downloads

Oni lead:
SoundClick artist: TMM08 - page with MP3 music downloads

Oni clean:
SoundClick artist: TMM08 - page with MP3 music downloads

please excuse the sloppy playing... I'm a little tired, as usual, and the latency wasn't helping.

EDIT: wow, and the bad mixing. I'll try this again when I'm not falling asleep.

Even cooler, I somehow managed to dual post.


----------



## TMM (Jun 26, 2009)

A few more pics for angles I didn't get before:



















And 1 more (better) clip. This one is just using my UX1 with POD Farm, but I think it sounds at least decent:

SoundClick artist: TMM08 - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 26, 2009)

That thing just doesn't stop being sexy.


----------

